# The "Cereal Fairy" has arrived....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 7, 2014)

One of our daughters has been diagnosed with celiac disease.  She is on a gluten free diet.  Chex cereal is gluten free.  She has eaten a lot of Chex for breakfast and she keeps some in her office for snacks.  This week, her husband found a buy on Chex cereal.  When she arrived home from work, she found he had purchased 60... SIXTY boxes of assorted Chex.  The photo below is where most are now... lined up above he cupbords in her kitchen!!  60 boxes of cereal... 60 boxes....  Sheesh!!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 7, 2014)

too funny!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

What a diet!   Here's some info on gluten-free if you're interested.

http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1114/glutenfree.html


http://energytimes.com/pages/departments/1212/cooking1212.html


http://energytimes.com/pages/features/1113/gluten.html


http://www.healthyfellow.com/899/going-gluten-free/


http://www.energytimes.com/pages/features/1201/gluten.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope the assortment doesn't include wheat chex.  60 boxes should last a long, long time.  :lol:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds like this is a job for Chex Dude!

View attachment 10940


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 8, 2014)

Good grief!!  Hope she can eat them all before their sell-by date.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2014)

Better check what's in the box first.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh my word!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys are a hoot!!!  SeaBreeze... Thanks!  I'll forward those links to our daughter.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 8, 2014)

Can she freeze them. Beleive it or not my Mom froze potato chips she bought 3 weeks before the kids arrived for their vacation in their original package. And when she opened them they were as fresh as the day she bought them. Might be worth a try. Freeze a package for a week and take them out and try them. That way your only wasting one package. Otherwise the homeless shelter would love them.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 8, 2014)

One of our daughters is OCD about "use by" dates.  This daughter... and her Mother & I... are not that worried about something past the date.  I'm certain there will be some "puppy chow" and "Chex mix" made up for the holidays.  Yet, if she goes through a couple boxes/week... before long the boxes will disappear.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 17, 2014)

great pic of the cat Pappy!
My grandson can't have wheat/gluten so I make a lot of cakes/biscuits for him using DOVE flour. It's very good.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 17, 2014)

No doves were harmed in the making of it either!


----------

